
Show HN: Dompeg – A sometimes-working bookmarklet that saves the page to jpg - projectant
https://codepen.io/dosy/pen/JrQgMY?editors=1105
======
projectant
caveats: no external images, no custom fonts, no other iframes ( but this can
be a positive as it removes ads ). Try it on google search result page,
github, bloomberg, etc. It produces a 'text only' image of the page -- only
inline images included. pages with lots of external stylesheets take a while (
10 - 15 seconds ). some sites ( youtube, flickr ) just give a mostly blank
page.

